# New Humminbird Models are Shipping!



## grego (Oct 22, 2009)

FYI - The word is out that the new Humminbird 2010 models are now being shipped to a few of the larger retailers. Can't wait to see the 898c SI. 
Humminbird 898c SI Units are Shipping

If you see one of the new units and/or buy one please let us know.


----------



## vulcancruiser95 (Jan 26, 2010)

I have had the 898c Si on order now for 2 weeks, cant wait til i get it. as soon as the ice melts i will be on the lake with it. I will post when i get my first chance to use it


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Any idea if the 788 is getting a facelift or change?


----------



## grego (Oct 22, 2009)

I asked a Humminbird guy about which models were changing and he didn't say anything about the 788 so I guess there's nothing major. Probably some smaller things, plus new software updates as needed.


----------

